# :)



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

WELL. I decided a few weeks to start the '30 Day Squat Challenge'.
Once it came to day 15, I was *KNACKERED* so i gave up :um
But I've decided to start it again, because it really brightened up my moods and helped me lose abit of weight and tone up which inevitably helped with my confidence.
So I've done my 50 squats of the day  :clap

Anybody else find exercise helps?
Anybody else done the squat challenge before?
Any other good tips on how to help my weight loss andor staying motivated lol.

Heres a pic of the squat challenge incase you dont know what it is!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Her waist isn't _THAT_ small! Come on...


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Well done! 

That 30 day squat challenge certainly has my attention.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

The woman in the picture probably HAS had surgery to look that way lol >.<
But in all fairness, I have a big bum anyway, but after only doing half of the challenge beforehand, it shaped my bum abit like that, definitely helped my hips and stomach, I even started to get the sort of "triangle" shape in between my thighs! Only really slightly lol. So I want to keep trying! Never know that might be me in 30 days  lol!

Thankyou "I wish I was normal" hopefully I'll stick at it properly this time!

P.s there's also a male 30 day squat challenge if you want to try it >.<


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

We're all UK here! This is a local thread for local people...


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

My bum is already amazing, i don't need a 30 day challenge 

OK, OK, i'm lying... i need a 60 day one!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Haha go UK !

Lol!! I'm sure its fine!! Mine was acceptable anyways  I just wanted to tone by thighs more than anything, yet its the only thing the challenge didn't seem to do for me lol! Not complaining though I like the shape it gives your bum ;D
You should deffo do the challenge though hehe!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

rachelabrahams said:


> Haha go UK !
> 
> Lol!! I'm sure its fine!! Mine was acceptable anyways  I just wanted to tone by thighs more than anything, yet its the only thing the challenge didn't seem to do for me lol! Not complaining though I like the shape it gives your bum ;D
> You should deffo do the challenge though hehe!


Haha, i'll give it a go. I'll provide an update once i have the triangle inbetween my thighs hahaha. That should be after what... 2 or 3 days?


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Hahaha! Yeah if you're lucky  hahaha


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why do women want to be scrawny? I don't understand. I can understand not wanting to be utterly obese but women are supposed to have some fat.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh boy. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

250? 

I just did 50 and I felt it more in by quads than my bum.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Picklenose, I don't want to be scrawny, even if I did want to I couldn't even if I tried lol. I'm naturally curvy which is a blessing, but there's a difference between being toned with curves than having lumps & bumps in all the wrrrrong places 

Yeah charmander you should definitely give it a go! Its great! I struggle to stick to things but I find it a litttle bit easier when there's a set plan 

Shyvr6 I know!! But you do actually get used to it abit more. I've just done day 2, again. Was great, feeling a lot better in myself now! Just make sure to stretch beforehand because otherwise its an absolute killer the day after. When I did this challenge originally a few weeks back, after the first 2 days I was in absolutely agony, genuinely could not walk up the stairs, sit down or turn in bed. This time I'm doing it properly, stretches and all!
The reason I gave up is on day 15 I thought, blimey 140 squats is just too much nevermind 250. But the sense of failure I felt when I did give up was unbelievable, so I'm vowing to actually follow through and complete the challenge this time! 

Today I've done my 55 squats, 25 normal sit ups with an added 10 with the leg crunches added in, and a 45 minute walk. I've also set a diary of which days I'll be doing what on -ofcourse the squat challenge has its days set anyway, but I'll be doing a mixture of sit ups, weights, exercise bike, walks etc..  we'll see in 30 days how much difference it'll make to my body & most importantly my mind!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, you can feel it more in your legs but honestly it does work at your bum too! 
Although last time I did it, other than making my legs stronger it didn't slim them


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

rachelabrahams said:


> Just make sure to stretch beforehand because otherwise its an absolute killer the day after. When I did this challenge originally a few weeks back, after the first 2 days I was in absolutely agony, genuinely could not walk up the stairs, sit down or turn in bed.


Even with the stretching, I'm still getting very sore and I'm also having a hard time walking up and down stairs. I actually think walking down them is worse. I think it's just because I'm so out of shape though. I'm now going into a rest day, so I hope that helps. You sound like you're going to do well so good luck to you!


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Honestly, you'll push through it!! As long as you can do it through the pain and you try and do at least 5minutes of stretching it WILL get better -hugs- 
Plus, its a lot easier the second time round as my legs are already stronger!!
Good luck, keep me updated on how you find it! I'm on rest day today but doesn't mean exercise has come to a halt! Got sit ups, weights and walking to do lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have nothing better to do so I'll try it lol But I don't think I'll even be able to do 20.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Might as well!  I'd look at the male version on google images though, not sure if its different to this or?! Infact I'll post the male one on here for all the lads


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Okay mens is the same as womens! But here's another thing I found for the men: 30 day crunch challenge:


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know you won't look like that unless you eat right, lol. I used to do so many abs, but I only got a tiny 4 pack because I never ate properly, so I would have that belly fat on top of them.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Lmao!! Same probably 
Gonna have to start healthy eating!


----------

